# I rear-ended a Maserati on my way home from work today



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So, how’s _your_ day going?


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Bummer!! Are you Okay?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> So, how’s _your_ day going?


Oh noes!
.....but your guitars are ok right?
I mean you are ok right?

That sucks a whole lot my friend. Hopeful it turns out ok... ok ish?
Just be well


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

John123 said:


> Bummer!! Are you Okay?


As minor a collision as you could have. Basically rolled into the back of her.

We were both merging, she was ahead of me and I was just rolling with my foot on the brake. I shoulder-checked left and saw a car coming in _fast_. As I looked back ahead, I rolled into the back of her.

She said “I was going but saw the other car going fast so I slammed on the brakes”.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wouldn't have happened if you'd bought a pointy guitar - you would have been home shredding! 

Glad to gear it wasn't too bad and nobody hurt. I had the same thing happen 7-8 years ago - barely scraped the dirt on the bumper of the car in front of me, but all the old folks inside got magical soft tissue injuries.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

On the bright side, just got off the phone with my insurance. I’ve never had an at-fault accident in over 30 years of driving and don’t think I’ve made a claim in 20. My “disappearing deductible” is at $0 and I also have “claim forgiveness” so this one was a freebie.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Wouldn't have happened if you'd bought a pointy guitar - you would have been home shredding!


You and those damn pointy guitars!

You know those things give you VD, right?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Pointy guitars are a public safety issue. DOWN WITH POINTY GUITARS.

I hope the police didn't attend or a damage reporting station. I'd hate to hear a charge came of it because you were the one hitting from behind.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Collision reporting station. And for those who are curious...

2019 Maserati Ghibli SQ4


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And, oh yeah...

2013 Hyundai Accent GL Hatchback


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> As minor a collision as you could have. Basically rolled into the back of her.
> 
> We were both merging, she was ahead of me and I was just rolling with my foot on the brake. I shoulder-checked left and saw a car coming in _fast_. As I looked back ahead, I rolled into the back of her.
> 
> She said “I was going but saw the other car going fast so I slammed on the brakes”.


So, in essence, she caused the collision. However, it's your fault!!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Was she hot?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

John123 said:


> So, in essence, she caused the collision. However, it's your fault!!


M’eh...
Shouldn’t have been rolling forward if I wasn’t looking forward. Should’a Left more space, yadda, yadda...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That blows. I KNOW how that can completely ruin a day…or a week. Hopefully you have accident forgiveness on your policy.

In those dark moments try to remember the important things. No one was hurt. It’s just a car. These things happen.

Sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> On the bright side, just got off the phone with my insurance. I’ve never had an at-fault accident in over 30 years of driving and don’t think I’ve made a claim in 20. My “disappearing deductible” is at $0 and I also have “claim forgiveness” so this one was a freebie.


The only time I've ever made a claim was when some asshole threw a sewer grate through the back windshield of my Volvo that was parked in my driveway in Second Ave in the Glebe at 3:00 a.m. My insurance company then upped my rate and informed me that I was in a high crime area and such. Just wait, they'll figure out a way to get their money back.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> Was she hot?


Not!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So unattractive women driving Maseratis (ugly one at that) may be the equivalent of an under endowed man lifting his 4x4 truck?!?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You and those damn pointy guitars!
> 
> You know those things give you VD, right?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Go big, and then go home.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> 2013 Hyundai Accent GL Hatchback


BEAUTIFUL car...CONGRATS!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Claimed it was a $160,000 car. Googled it while I was on the phone with my insurance agent.

$78,900us MSRP when new in 2019.
Valued at $35k to $45k used.

Her husband probably told her it was $160,000 when he bought it so she wouldn't question the bank balance.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

zztomato said:


> The only time I've ever made a claim was when some asshole threw a sewer grate through the back windshield of my Volvo that was parked in my driveway in Second Ave in the Glebe at 3:00 a.m. My insurance company then upped my rate and informed me that I was in a high crime area and such. Just wait, they'll figure out a way to get their money back.


My brother's insurance went up 10% after an at fault accident. When he asked "Why'd it go up? I had accident forgiveness." He was informed "Oh, no. This rate hike is completely unrelated to your accident."


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> My brother's insurance went up 10% after an at fault accident. When he asked "Why'd it go up? I had accident forgiveness." He was informed "Oh, no. This rate hike is completely unrelated to your accident."


My Hyundai already had a cracked bumper from my wife hitting a snowbank a couple winters ago. Fixing it will likely double the value of my car.

That’s gotta effect my rates, right?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> My Hyundai already had a cracked bumper from my wife hitting a snowbank a couple winters ago. Fixing it will likely double the value of my car.
> 
> That’s gotta effect my rates, right?


You might have to start selling off Gibsons soon.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> You might have to start selling off Gibsons soon.


Don't you dare say such things. I don't want to have to start calling him "use2have2manyguitars" or god forbid "stillalotbutnotenoughguitars"

We will pass a collection plate for you buddy, don't you worry!!

On another note, people usually take one look at my car and just up and drive in the other direction. They know I have nothing to lose.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> You might have to start selling off Gibsons soon.


Nah, that’s what dented Fenders are for.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah, that’s what dented Fenders are for.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Maserati Ghibli SQ4


is there perhaps some other language that "Ghibli" sounds better in? 

j


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


> Claimed it was a $160,000 car. Googled it while I was on the phone with my insurance agent.
> 
> $78,900us MSRP when new in 2019.
> Valued at $35k to $45k used.
> ...


chump change


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

John123 said:


> So, in essence, she caused the collision. However, it's your fault!!


Not how this works.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> people usually take one look at my car and just up and drive in the other direction. They know I have nothing to lose.


Same reason that I've owned rusty clunkers over the years.
People stay clear of you.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Brutal, I totaled my minivan in a similar way. We were approaching the light at Jeanne D'arc & Beausejour I looked down to place my water bottle in the cupholder for half a second when i looked up the car in front of me was coming to a screeching halt. When we got out she apologized said she said the light just turned yellow and as she just got in an accident so she panicked and slammed her brakes on. Needless to say that split second look away and the fact I was driving an Odyssey that couldn't not stop close to as quick as her car meant I lost. Somehow our airbags never went off, but because they could not open the hood they called it a right off. Fun times and to top it all off my old Boss called me two hours later and threatened to sue me as he believed I was breaking my non solicitation, my new company just laughed and said let him sue you we will cover everything. Ended up going nowhere but was still the icing to a shitty day


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

You shoulda done them a favour and written their car off. They coulda bought a Panamera instead of that garbage Maserati.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

fogdart said:


> You shoulda done them a favour and written their car off. They coulda bought a Panamera instead of that garbage Maserati.


I didn’t even hit her hard enough to crack the bumper on my Hyundai. On hers, there were what may have been scratches but could have just been dirt transfer. My front left corner hit her back right corner and just popped the end of her bumper cover out, just behind the wheel.

And I noticed something while going over the photos last night…
Not sure what difference it makes but her plates expired 6 months ago. 🤔


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

^I was going to say, it's OK because the Maserati would probably break down anyway.

My wife smacked the base of a handicapped sign a few weeks back while swerving to avoid a kid. Gotta get that fixed.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Her husband probably told her it was $160,000 when he bought it so she wouldn't question the bank balance.


That's cause he's probably buying vintage pointy guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's a Maserati in Ottawa?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I've had a few close calls like this too when merging and the driver in front of me unexpectedly slows down or brakes. If you had a to hit something, at least you made it worthwhile


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zztomato said:


> The only time I've ever made a claim was when some asshole threw a sewer grate through the back windshield of my Volvo that was parked in my driveway in Second Ave in the Glebe at 3:00 a.m. My insurance company then upped my rate and informed me that I was in a high crime area and such. Just wait, they'll figure out a way to get their money back.


High crime area? What do they consider Ottawa South and Vanier to be?


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> High crime area? What do they consider Ottawa South and Vanier to be?


How can real estate cost be so high in such high crime areas then?!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

DC23 said:


> How can real estate cost be so high in such high crime areas then?!


…laughs in “Vancouver”. 🤣


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> is there perhaps some other language that "Ghibli" sounds better in?
> 
> j


Wasn't that the name of the guy Jack Black pretended to be in School of Rock?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It was Ned Shneebly or something like that.

I could be wrong but I believe Ghibli is the name of a particular wind in a particular region. I know this because of a reference to it in the movie The English Patient when he discusses the names of different winds around the world.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> It was Ned Shneebly or something like that.
> 
> I could be wrong but I believe *Ghibli* is the name of a particular wind in a particular region. I know this because of a reference to it in the movie The English Patient when he discusses the names of different winds around the world.


I thought these were the squishy things you remove from a turkey before cooking it


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Ghibli = Studio Ghibli for my family.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> You and those damn pointy guitars!
> 
> You know those things give you VD, right?





BlueRocker said:


>


No pointy guitars in that ad...just sayin'...

Now where's my ointment....?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> Claimed it was a $160,000 car. Googled it while I was on the phone with my insurance agent.
> 
> $78,900us MSRP when new in 2019.
> Valued at $35k to $45k used.
> ...











2019 Maserati Ghibli for sale | AutoTrader.ca


Looking to buy a 2019 Maserati Ghibli? Visit AutoTrader.ca, Canada's largest selection for new & used Maserati Ghibli.




www.autotrader.ca





Claims 90k


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

She's fantasizing about an MC20...good thing that it wasn't an MC20.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad it wasn’t a G Wagon.
My poor little Hyundai would have exploded on contact.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> Glad it wasn’t a G Wagon.
> My poor little Hyundai would have exploded on contact.


...and she wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s a good sign that you can talk about it without bitterness. I would still be kicking myself.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> It’s a good sign that you can talk about it without bitterness. I would still be kicking myself.


M'eh...
What'cha gonna do?

Like I mentioned earlier, my deductible is $0, I have claim forgiveness on this one because I've never had an at-fault accident plus haven't made a claim in probably 15 years.
My bumper was already cracked from my wife sliding into the snowbank at the corner of the driveway 2 winters ago. The way it'll work is the body shop will get a price to repair any damage from this claim, then a price to replace the whole bumper (from the previous damage). I can pay the difference and get my car good as new. I was going to get that done soon anyway so at least this way, _some_ of it is covered.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> M'eh...
> What'cha gonna do?
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, my deductible is $0, I have claim forgiveness on this one because I've never had an at-fault accident plus haven't made a claim in probably 15 years.
> My bumper was already cracked from my wife sliding into the snowbank at the corner of the driveway 2 winters ago. The way it'll work is the body shop will get a price to repair any damage from this claim, then a price to replace the whole bumper (from the previous damage). I can pay the difference and get my car good as new. I was going to get that done soon anyway so at least this way, _some_ of it is covered.


It happens. I think most of us get away with a few near misses every week. Sometimes your luck runs out.

Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> It happens. I think most of us get away with a few near misses every week. Sometimes your luck runs out.
> 
> Glad you weren't hurt.


My wife and I have each been rear-ended merging on a right turn where we didn't "see" the gap to drive into that the guy behind us did. Of course when you have 3 kids in your car you tend to yield to oncoming traffic rather than driving right in but the Suburban driver behind us thought otherwise.
But..
A month back I nearly did it to car that decided to do full stop at a traffic circle, despite a completely empty circle. They stopped because it's a 2 lane circle and being on the outside right, a big truck drove beside them on the left, blocking their view so they couldn't see. Anyone would hit the brakes in that situation.


----------

